# RIP desert hairy



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

well my desert hairy scorp sadly passed away tonite 

he would burrow so i kept him in a warm dark place and he refused continues attempts to feed over the span of about 3 weeks 

sadly my lil guy passed away

RIP lad


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

poor little dude... rip


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

thanx nige


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to here that RIP


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Sorry to hear abot your loss


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P. little scorp


----------

